# Game: Words Soccer



## Pisis (Oct 18, 2005)

You write some word and the re-poster has to start a new word with the two ending letters of the first word.

I start: *Cretenism*


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 18, 2005)

*Smut*


----------



## plan_D (Oct 18, 2005)

Utonag_en_ 

It's a dog breed! It's real!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 18, 2005)

Yup a wolf type animal with great temperment....

*Encephalopathy*


----------



## plan_D (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah ...my brother has one called Heidi ...I'm pretty sure I've shown a picture of her before. She's a great dog. 

Hypocri_te_


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 18, 2005)

Im sure she is... Beautiful as well.... Nothing like hearing wolves howl at night....

*Telurium*


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

Umbra_ge_


----------



## plan_D (Oct 19, 2005)

G_et_ 

As in, *get* out of my house. You smell like bovine and I must have been really drunk last night ... oh my god ...this I shall not be remembering. 

Oh yeah...and am I supposed to be imaginative with my responses?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

Gee, I thought it was just words kicking back and forth. Although it does make me wonder what _your_ weekend was like! 

Et_ui_


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Un_ix_

A consortium including Sun, AT&T and others
formed to promote an open environment based on Unix System
V, including the Open Look windowing system.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 19, 2005)

I think Unix don't srta with "Ui" 

Xylofon


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

But Xylofon does not start with "ix".

O_ne_


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2005)

Nemes_is_


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Isoto_pe_


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2005)

Pen_is_

What?!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 19, 2005)

_Is_


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Isra_el_


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

elevat_or_


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Orat_or_


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

org_an_


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

anim_al_


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2005)

*Anociassociation*


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

*onomatopoeia*


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

iamb_ic_


----------



## plan_D (Oct 19, 2005)

Icar_us_


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2005)

*USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## plan_D (Oct 19, 2005)

USA is not a word, you lose. 

But just to carry on ... 


Sag_gy_ ...twats.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 20, 2005)

Gynocologi_st_


----------



## Pisis (Oct 20, 2005)

Street....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 20, 2005)

et_ch_


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

chee_se_


----------



## evangilder (Oct 20, 2005)

s_ex_


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

expe_rt_


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 20, 2005)

There is no word that starts with RT.....

Damn..


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

Lol. Start over I guess.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 20, 2005)

Imagination


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

Ounce


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 20, 2005)

Wrong Gnomey......... ON not OU


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

one


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 20, 2005)

Necromonger


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 20, 2005)

erotic.........


----------



## Pisis (Oct 20, 2005)

iconography


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 20, 2005)

hydrogen............


----------



## evangilder (Oct 20, 2005)

Endless_ly_


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 20, 2005)

Lycanthropy


----------



## evangilder (Oct 20, 2005)

pyrotechn_ic_


----------



## Pisis (Oct 20, 2005)

icarus


----------



## evangilder (Oct 20, 2005)

usu_al_


----------



## plan_D (Oct 20, 2005)

A_ll_


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 20, 2005)

Llanelli

(town in Wales)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 20, 2005)

Li_ck_


----------

